# Did Adam Sleep?



## KMK (Apr 13, 2009)

Often in the Bible, sleep is analogous to death, and waking to resurrection. Before the fall, there was no death and therefore no resurrection. There was morning and evening, and the passage of seasons, and the weekly Sabbath rest. But did Adam sleep? Is sleep inherent in man or a result of the fall?


----------



## Rich Koster (Apr 13, 2009)

Gen 2:21 mentions God putting Adam into a deep sleep. This is prior to the fall.


----------



## Hamalas (Apr 14, 2009)

As Rich pointed out it appears that sleep did exist prior to the fall. However, the nature of sleep changed after Adam and Eve sinned. Instead of rest representing heavenly communion with God it came to represent death. As far as knowing if Adam slept every night, I think that's kind of like asking if he had a bellybutton. Sadly, we'll never know. (In this life anyway.)


----------



## TheocraticMonarchist (Apr 14, 2009)

Did Jesus sleep? I believe Adam slept in his pre-fall condition.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Apr 14, 2009)

Depends on how long Adam was in the Garden...


----------



## OPC'n (Apr 14, 2009)

This title just cracks me up!


----------



## KMK (Apr 14, 2009)

Backwoods Presbyterian said:


> Depends on how long Adam was in the Garden...



Good point!


----------



## DonP (Apr 14, 2009)

KMK said:


> Often in the Bible, sleep is analogous to death, and waking to resurrection. Before the fall, there was no death and therefore no resurrection. There was morning and evening, and the passage of seasons, and the weekly Sabbath rest. But did Adam sleep? Is sleep inherent in man or a result of the fall?



Well he slept with Eve because they had a son.  He knew his wife right?

Could it be that sleep is not analogous to death, but that death is analogous to sleep? 

I think when God says that a Christian was stoned lets say and he slept, it means that his death of the body was not really death but only a sleep. 

For a night and He will live with God in the morning. 

This is how i have always seen it


----------

